# Wifi for Cable Internet



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

I have a Cable Internet connection from a nearby cable Operator.
Please Tell me whether I can setup a WIFI router in my home.

Budget : 1.5-2 K


the wire (with the RJ 45 jack plugs in directly to my MOBO's LAN Jack.

Will WIFI work when my PC is shut off ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

Get a router btw what's budget?


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

ofcourse, i'l get a router..

budget is not much , maybe 1.5 -2 k.
and will i be able to use WIFI when my PC is OFF ??


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ofcourse, i'l get a router..
> 
> budget is not much , maybe 1.5 -2 k.


Check this or this or else Asus Rt-N13u B1 (Downloader | not so good wifi range)


> and will i be able to use WIFI when my PC is OFF ??


Of course, You can


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ are you sure ??
cuz i have to sign in through its own website to access internet..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ are you sure ??
> cuz i have to sign in through its own website to access internet..


Use PPPoE or "Always on" instead of "Dailup"


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

??
sorry, i'm a noob in this field..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ??
> sorry, i'm a noob in this field..


Whitestar_999 can help you 
BTW It's super simple process.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

then share it here..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> then share it here..


*i.imgur.com/LVx5a0Q.png

It's should be under wan settings.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 6, 2013)

I have also ordered the WP841, i have Wishnet Internet connection, similar to your ISP, i've heard it can be shared, i'll tell you in details once i set mine up.

Let me ask the friend of mine who has shared internet in his home.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

pratyush997 said:


> *i.imgur.com/LVx5a0Q.png
> 
> It's should be under wan settings.



under what ??
i dont find anything like that screen in my signin page..
here : 
it looks like this :

*i.imgur.com/OJBZDmd.png


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Damn, I didn't thought you meant that  
@mitraark seems like you can help him


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ yaar .
i'm super noob in these areas..
aise masti mat lo..


----------



## pratyush997 (Jun 6, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ yaar .
> i'm super noob in these areas..
> aise masti mat lo..


Seriously, I don't have idea how to configure that thing. 
though you can always load up the site and log in.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 6, 2013)

ok..
thought..
i was too dumb..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2013)

usually ISP's like reliance which uses site logins to authenticate users you have to use mac cloning & then login once from a registered device(mac address registered with ISP) with your isp & after that you can access net on any device connected to router.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2013)

^ Reliance doesn't do that.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 7, 2013)

^^ BTW, mine isn't Reliance 
see the screenshot..


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 7, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> ^^ BTW, mine isn't Reliance
> see the screenshot..



It wasn't for you mate. I didn't even quoted you. As whitestar said about reliance, so I replied to that.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

ok..
leave it..
are you guys confirmed that it'll work on my setup ??


----------



## mitraark (Jun 8, 2013)

I wouldn't have ordered the Router if it didn't. Wait a couple of days till i set mine up, i will tell you in details.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 8, 2013)

^^ ok..
and i'm not in a hurry..
just thinking it'll be better than this setup ..


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I received my TP-Link WR841N today, and it took about 10 minutes to setup

I hope what i am writing will be clear enough to follow, if you face any difficulties I will consider uploading some screenshots.

* Power the Router, Connect the LAN Wire RJ-45 ( which was previously connected to your PC) to the blue port of the router, and another LAN cable will be provided in the box, connect your router with your PC LAN port with that.

* Go to browser , enter 192.168.0.1 , Username and password is 'admin' for both ( without the quotes )*

* Go to Network -> WAN



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/networking/10899d1370716090-wifi-cable-internet-tplink1.jpg

This is where you put the IP/Subnet Mask/Default Gateway/DNS Server/Alternate DNS

You already have these values in your IPv4 settings in Network and Sharing Center Properties ( if you don't know about that I can explain ) I blurred mine just in case.

* Go to Wireless -> Wireless Settings


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/networking/10900d1370716120-wifi-cable-internet-tplink2.jpg

I just set my Wi Fi Connection Name here, and selected the country. The rest are at default values.

* Go to Wireless -> Wireless Security


*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/networking/10901d1370716149-wifi-cable-internet-tplink3.jpg

Set your Wi Fi Connection password here ( mine is same as my connection name, don't get confused, you can enter any other value here)
*

After that, you'll need to set your IPv4 settings as "Obtain IP Address Automatically" and "Obtain DNS Server Automatically"

That was it, it took less than 10 minutes i think, internet running fine on my PC, and I also connected my Mobile, 2 other android mobiles, a Nokia E5, and my laptop, internet working on all machines. Browsing, IDM, uTorrent, everything is working ( Even if my PC is off )

Just one thing, if you are familiar with the software HFS, it's not working, as my PC's IP is currently something like 192.168.1.100 and not the LAN Address given to you by Cable. I am looking into it, there's something called DMZ, i'll let you know if you need to.


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

^^ Thanks. Mitraark 
will PM you if I need additional Assistance..

and ofcourse..
its an Awesome tutorial there..
thanks..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2013)

@dashing.sujay,did reliance change something?as i remember you have to login into reliance page once every 24 hours though registered device mac address was for cable broadband.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jun 9, 2013)

mitraark said:


> Well I received my TP-Link WR841N today, and it took about 10 minutes to setup
> 
> I hope what i am writing will be clear enough to follow, if you face any difficulties I will consider uploading some screenshots.
> 
> ...



@mitraark, aren't you toooo casual about your wireless security settings????
Of course if that is for a demo purpose,then *all is well*.


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2013)

kg11sgbg said:


> @mitraark, aren't you toooo casual about your wireless security settings????
> Of course if that is for a demo purpose,then *all is well*.



EDIT : Big Mistake, won't happen again, see link in the comment below.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 9, 2013)

> I don't really care if others use my internet connection


i hope you are joking.
Open Wi-Fi network wraps Mumbai man in bomb blast probe ? The Register


----------



## mitraark (Jun 9, 2013)

Time to change the password -_-'


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Jun 9, 2013)

^Very good. Revealing your pass here is dangerous.

Shiva


----------



## theterminator (Jun 9, 2013)

> I don't really care if others use my internet connection



Holy Cow! Don't be too casual in life dude. The 'Others' will suck your Internet connection for good as there is unlimited amount of data on the Internet to download.

@mastercool8695 (man thats like a  password ) 
Explain how your cable broadband is set up in your house buddy, it will help in explaining things. Before I was using a router, I had to login everytime when there was a time gap between switching off & on my internet connection. I think my session would expire. But with router, things have simplified A LOT!


----------



## mastercool8695 (Jun 9, 2013)

will continue once i discuss with papa.
and that'll be soon (IMO.)
hope that'll be OK.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Jun 10, 2013)

whitestar_999 said:


> @dashing.sujay,did reliance change something?as i remember you have to login into reliance page once every 24 hours though registered device mac address was for cable broadband.



No, reliance didn't change anything. But logging after 24hrs is not locked to any specific mac address. You can login using any system.


----------

